# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Droge penis

## tintin

Heb de laatste tijd een beetje last van een droge penis, het vel vooral aan de bovenkant is wat droog, heb net een schimmelinfectie opgelopen bij een meisje en heb daar zalf voor gehad, dat is zo'n 2 weken geleden, is het normaal dat herstel van de huid even duurt?

----------

Niet wassen met zeep. 's Avonds licht insmeren met Kneipp huidverzorgende olie en de volgende ochtend is alles weer soepel.

----------


## Bart

hoi

Droge penis heb ik ook wel gehad. Ik heb een periode erg veel gerukt ;-) en toen had ik het gesprongen huid aan de bovenkant. Ik heb toen ook geen zeep gebruik en wat creme en het was zo weer weg , een week ongeveer.
Het gaat dus weer over

----------


## Gast

Het klinkt wat gek misschien, maar wat olijfolie op je eikel smeren doet wonderen. Bovendien gaat je eike er nog mooi van glimmen ook

----------


## Danny

Ik heb hier ook last van. Ze hebben mij aangeraden om in te smeren met babyolie en zeker geen zeep te gebruiken. En als je bijvoorbeeld doucht douchegel ph neutraal te gebruiken. 

Zijn er nog mensen die hier ervaring mee hebben.

groetjes

----------


## steve53

heb er soms ook last van, gewoon wassen met water, vooral geen zeep gebruiken in insmeren met vasiline

----------

